# Prayers Please



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My little Harry, who was diagnosed with a malformed liver at 6 months old, is heading to the vet this afternoon. He is acting a little strange and peeing a lot more than usual, so off we go. I would appreciate prayers for him. I'm worried about the vet visit, because Harry gets himself very upset, and I'm also worried about what they will find.


Thanks in advance for your good thoughts.
Debbie and Harry


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck Debbie. Hope it is nothing worse than a mild infection like a UTI. As you know, "liver dogs" are more prone to infections. You have done such a great job with him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Saying prayers and crossing paws that everything is ok.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Harry. I'll check back later.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Debbie,
I will be praying for Lil Harry and sending good thoughts:wub:
It is good that you're taking him on in.
They let us know when something is off.
Hope that he feels better soon.
Poor baby...the "vet anxiety" is bad on these babies (and Us!)
(((Big hugs)))


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sending good thoughts to you and pray everything is OK. My 5 year-old, Paxton, also has a liver issue. His only diagnosis was that his liver is small. We've not had any issues to date except his ALT is always higher than normal.

Best wishes.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Debbie, I am sorry to hear about Harry. I know he has received wonderful care, and of course I would be concerned as well. Sending warmest wishes that it will be something easily treatable & that he will be on the mend soon. Please stop by to let us know how things are going. Many prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers for Harry. Praying he is fine.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I just saw this. Praying for Harry. Am hoping that it's nothing major. You've given him such amazing care. Please let us know what's up.
:heart:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, I see you posted this a while ago....how'd it go? I hope he's ok.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your concern. The vet feels that it's hepatic encephalopathy again... meaning, his liver isn't working well and ammonia is building up in his system and affecting his brain. This time the symptoms are very different from the last time this happened (5 years ago). He said there can be many symptoms, and even peeing a lot can be a symptom, which I didn't know. He is also going to run bloodwork to confirm his diagnosis and also to make sure that nothing else is going on. I will hear from him next week. He's not in the office again until Tuesday. I'm lucky to have such a great internal medicine vet. I'll update if I hear anything else. 

The visit really exhausted Harry... :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Deb---prayers continuing!
Our Kirby was born w/LS & I know the feeling. Hope that the blood work will help the vet to know which way to treat the most effectively. It is sometimes a crap shoot.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Debbie,

Did he give the vet give you lactolose and an antibiotic to bind the ammonia? I never heard of peeling as a symptom. Usually it is cognitive issue with HE. I have an emergency supply of metronidazole from Cornell in case Luck shows signs of HE.

I hope he improves soon. Take care.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Debbie, I am just catching up on SM today. I am so sorry Harry is not feeling well. But, thank goodness you have a great internal medicine vet.

Harry looks so precious in the picture ... but, yes, very exhausted after the vet visit. I understand how stressful it is for our fluff babies and for us, too. 

Please update when you can. Hugs to both you and sweet Harry.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor little Harry, I'm sorry he is not feeling well. I hope he is doing better soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> Debbie,
> 
> Did he give the vet give you lactolose and an antibiotic to bind the ammonia? I never heard of peeling as a symptom. Usually it is cognitive issue with HE. I have an emergency supply of metronidazole from Cornell in case Luck shows signs of HE.
> 
> I hope he improves soon. Take care.


I second the lactulose. That's what happened to Riley and how we got diagnosed originally. His body was full of ammonia. Hoping he's back to normal soon.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

So sorry Harry is not feeling well. Sending prayers, hope he gets better soon.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Deb, sorry to hear that Harry is not feeling well. Sending prayers and positive thoughts that he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this and am wishing Harry better days ahead and will be thinking of him that he feels better real soon.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> Debbie,
> 
> Did he give the vet give you lactolose and an antibiotic to bind the ammonia? I never heard of peeling as a symptom. Usually it is cognitive issue with HE. I have an emergency supply of metronidazole from Cornell in case Luck shows signs of HE.
> 
> I hope he improves soon. Take care.


Yes, Harry was given lactulose and an antibiotic. Luckily, he hasn't needed treatment for this issue for 5 years. We're also very lucky because Harry's internal medicine vet went to Cornell. He is very thorough, but doesn't "overdo" things, if you know what I mean. Thanks for the good thoughts.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How is he doing now? Usually, the lactolose and antibiotic work quickly. They kept Luck on lactose. I am glad it is such a safe medication - basically a milk sugar. It is really rare to find a local vet versed with liver disease to the point they do no harm. Good luck. Gentle pets for Harry.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> How is he doing now? Usually, the lactolose and antibiotic work quickly. They kept Luck on lactose. I am glad it is such a safe medication - basically a milk sugar. It is really rare to find a local vet versed with liver disease to the point they do no harm. Good luck. Gentle pets for Harry.


Walter,

He seemed better this morning, but now he's very unsettled.  He wants to be velcroed to me and if I leave the room he cries. Hoping he settles down as the night goes on. He's still eating and drinking normally, so that's good at least. But he has lost some weight and the vet wants me to put him on the royal canin canned food (he was on the dry). He also told me that he would treat anything he could with meds, but he basically said that anything that would require treatment beyond medical management through medication would not be pursued with Harry. I'm hoping that the meds kick in. Thanks for asking about him. He's such a little doll and he has my heart. <3


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless his heart. I can't remember how long it took Riley to feel better after being on meds and lactulose, etc. I swear lactulose is the answer to get the ammonia out of his body. Thinking of him, keep us updated.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

sherry said:


> Bless his heart. I can't remember how long it took Riley to feel better after being on meds and lactulose, etc. I swear lactulose is the answer to get the ammonia out of his body. Thinking of him, keep us updated.


Thanks, Sherry.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The antibiotic could also upset his stomach. Lactolose has very little side effects but it can cause bloating. Poor little guy maybe uncomfortable. Keep us informed as to what is happening. He is a little doll. Harry must be 9-10 now. You have been doing this longer than I have, but I supplement Luck's RC dry with olive oil, some coconut milk ice cream and tofu. I usually has a little of whatever I am eating. Good luck. Harry was one of the big reasons I decided to go with medical management and nutritional support.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hope all is well with Harry.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hope Harry is feeling better today!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope Harry is feeling better every day, XOXO.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

The vet called this afternoon and said that Harry's blood work is good (for Harry). But Harry had another bad night last night... very unsettled for an hour around 3:30AM, and his vet said they might never find out why. The vet also said that Harry needs a dental, which I knew. I was told years ago, after his last dental, that Harry should not be put under anesthesia again, but my vet thinks it will be okay, and I trust him, so he will have the dental next Wednesday. They will keep him under for as short a time as possible. 

Thanks for thinking of Harry :wub::wub: and please pray that the dental is successful next Wednesday. I'll keep you updated.

Debbie


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope all goes well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad that his bloodwork looks good and praying for Harry to do well with his dental. We're here for you, Debbie. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sorry Harry isn't recovering as well as we had hoped Deb---it seems that LS dogs are unpredictable in what sets them off. Maybe the teeth are causing issues you can't see. Dentals are now my nemesis. Did you ask your vet about using isoflurane? My 2 had it a couple of yrs. ago in the US and came prancing out. This last time was a bear & they are not 100% over it yet. I will be thinking of you on Wed. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thinking of you and Harry this morning. Praying that he's doing better.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

harrysmom said:


> The vet called this afternoon and said that Harry's blood work is good (for Harry). But Harry had another bad night last night... very unsettled for an hour around 3:30AM, and his vet said they might never find out why. The vet also said that Harry needs a dental, which I knew. I was told years ago, after his last dental, that Harry should not be put under anesthesia again, but my vet thinks it will be okay, and I trust him, so he will have the dental next Wednesday. They will keep him under for as short a time as possible.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of Harry :wub::wub: and please pray that the dental is successful next Wednesday. I'll keep you updated.
> 
> Debbie


My vet just masks my two for dentals. And when Sissy choked he just masked her lightly and she was only out long enough to get the jerky out. You may suggest that.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thinking of Harry (and you) this morning. Praying that Harry does well during his dental. Please update as soon as you can.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope all is going well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yikes, I almost missed this---thought it was next Wednesday! Go Harry!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thinking of Harry and hoping his dental went well.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for all of your good thoughts and wishes. I wish that the dental had been today, but he was booked all this week. The dental is next Wednesday, the 15th. It's worse to wait and worry but I had no choice. I'll update next week. :heart:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

sending positive thoughts and prayers


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> Thanks for all of your good thoughts and wishes. I wish that the dental had been today, but he was booked all this week. The dental is next Wednesday, the 15th. It's worse to wait and worry but I had no choice. I'll update next week. :heart:


Well, am glad to see I had understood correctly. Now i have time to pray!:wub:


----------

